# Jeux pour iPhone: vaste débat....



## Delgesu (6 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un iPhone depuis peu, et je scrute les jeux sur le iStore. Je sens que avant que je dépense le moindre sou la dedans, il va d'abord que je tombe sur LE jeu vraiment pensé pour iPhone, avec un gameplay assorti et pas un portage avec une jouabilité non adaptée. Déjà _exit_ les jeux avec le joystick virtuel, ce qui en fait un bon paquet. La sensation physique du manque de manette est pesante; ce n'est quand même pas pareil. Il n'y a pas de butée physique, ce qui rend le contrôle moins précis.
Il doit bien y avoir un stock de jeux développés spécifiquement pour le iPhone.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Décembre 2009)

Franchement tu as toute une flopée de jeux iPhone géniaux, et pas forcément payant ! 

Mais tu as Google qui peut te servir également, ou alors je peux t'en conseiller maios comment être sur que ceux ci te plairont ? 

Eliminate Pro ? Flip ? 33rd Division ?


----------



## Gwen (6 Décembre 2009)

Dans les jeu utilisant a fond l'iPhone j'ai personnellement :

Fastlane. Il faut pencher le iPhone pour faire tourner la voiture.

SuperMarket mania. : Il faut cliquer sur les rayons a remplir pour que cela fonctionne.

Labyrinthe 2 : Super utilisation du déplacement du iPhone pour guider une bille.

et le généralissime : Dizzy Bee : ou il faut guider une abeille dans un labyrinthe en inclinant le iPhone.

Ensuite, il y en a pleins d'autres, amis je en suis pas un grand joueur.


----------



## crakou (8 Décembre 2009)

Les jeux spécialement crées pour Iphone sont souvent les plus réussis.

- Rolando 1 et 2
- Trism
- Poker (de Apple)
- Fieldrunners
...

Les jeux de cartes et société sont particulièrement bien adaptés à l'iphone en général.


----------



## djames78 (22 Décembre 2009)

Il ne faut pas oublier le très bon Canabalt qui est vraiment fun


----------



## Galuz (22 Décembre 2009)

Sur certains jeux, je préfère largement un joystick virtuel que de pencher l'iphone. C'est plus pratique et parfois plus précis.
En fait, sur certains jeux on ne peut s'en passer.

Je recommande Toki Tori. Très bon pour se creuser les méninges, le gameplay et les graphismes sont excellents. Dans mon Top 3 assurément.


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2009)

Real Racing
Defender Chronicle


----------



## MacSedik (25 Décembre 2009)

djames78 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas oublier le très bon Canabalt qui est vraiment fun



Canabalt c'est génial ce jeu 

sinon moi j'ai essayé les jeux de voitures : NFS, real racing, rally master et celui qui m'a le plus plu c'est NFS pourtant je ne suis pas fan des jeux de courses. 
monkey island excellent, doodle jump aussi, paper toss pas mal.. en ce moment je joue beaucoup a MiniSquadron et canabalt


----------



## Macuserman (25 Décembre 2009)

Et Babel alors ? Qui n'a jamais eu envie de se prendre pour Dieu ?


----------



## twinworld (26 Décembre 2009)

gwen a dit:


> SuperMarket mania. : Il faut cliquer sur les rayons a remplir pour que cela fonctionne.


c'est vrai qu'il est sympa, mais je l'ai fini en un soir... 

Sinon NBA Live 2010, avec joystick virtuel, est très sympa. Je regrette seulement qu'il n'y ait qu'une seule saison. C'est pas possible de faire plusieurs championnats pour faire évoluer son équipe.

Et puis la série des Virtual Villagers est aussi chouette. J'ai plus joué au premier qu'au second, parce que le concept est quand même assez ressemblant dans la deuxième mouture, mais les deux épisodes restent bien. 

Let's Golf est un chouette simulateur, très bien réussi. 

Et puis le jeu qui a tenu le plus longtemps chez moi, en matière de fun c'est Must Eat Birds !!!! Je le recommande.


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Décembre 2009)

mon préféré, c'est tap tap revange ! 

j'aime bien aussi super monkey ball, blocks classic, tetris, papijump et fastlane.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Décembre 2009)

J'aime aussi:

F.A.S.T , Eliminate et Lux Touch est sympa !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2009)

MacSedik a dit:


> sinon moi j'ai essayé les jeux de voitures : NFS, real racing, rally master et celui qui m'a le plus plu c'est NFS pourtant je ne suis pas fan des jeux de courses.



J'ai installé sur mon iPod Touch la version gratuite d'Asphalt 5. Très bien.



twinworld a dit:


> Let's Golf est un chouette simulateur, très bien réussi.



Je trouve aussi.


----------



## ImMe (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous !

Labyrinth (premier du nom) est gratuit pour la journée, et ce dans le cadre des 12 jours de cadeaux iTunes. Alors pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore franchit le pas et acheté la seconde version du jeu, ce peut être un bon moyen de découvrir le Gameplay.

J'avais déjà joué à la version Lite lorsque le jeu est sorti, mais c'est un vrai plaisir de le redécouvrir qui plus est en version compète. D'autant plus qu'il utilise avec brio l'accéleromètre de l'iPhone.

En plus je découvre que l'on peut créer ses propres parcours ! J'explique rapidement comment on peut procéder à celà sur mon blog.

Si vous êtes intéréssé sur la manière dont on procéde, ou si simplement par curiosité vous avez le temps de passer sur mon blog, je vous serai entièrement reconnaissant. 

Encore une fois, je vous souhaite une excellente année.


----------



## MacSedik (6 Janvier 2010)

ImMe a dit:


> Encore une fois, je vous souhaite une excellente année.



Merci à toi aussi. 
un autre jeu aussi auquel je joue en ce moment : Samurai j'aime bien l'univers (par contre moyen, l'idée du personnage contrôlé d'en haut).


----------



## Mosellan (6 Janvier 2010)

J'ai mon 3GS 32Go blanc depuis peu et j'ai acheté sur le store des versions de jeux officiels :

-Trivial poursuit (Eu gratuitement)
-Fifa10 (Décu)
-XL football (Génial et 0.79Cts)
-Scrabble (J'aime bien)
-Monopoly (Génial mais facile)
-Let's Golf (j'adore et eu gratuitement sur l'appli des 12 jours)
-Labyrinth (Eu gratuitement sur l'ppli des 12 jours,un bon passe temps)

J'ai essayé quelques jeux gratuits dont je n'ai pas trouvé satisfaction...

PS : je cherche un jeu genre "OutRun" si vous avez une info !


----------



## MacSedik (8 Janvier 2010)

Mosellan a dit:


> je cherche un jeu genre "OutRun" si vous avez une info !



Tu as NFS undercover auquel je joue (pas bcp), sinon iDuck parlait d'asphalt qui a l'air pas mal. je te conseille d'abord de telecharger la version Lite. 

dans les jeux genre (Fifa et tout), je confirme NBA live est moyen et le gameplay vraiment a revoir (bug quand la balle sort, rebonds aléatoires...).


----------



## Delgesu (8 Janvier 2010)

Mes jeux preferes du moment sont Aquarieum (un tamagotchi en fait) et PuzzleQuest. Ce dernier est un tres bon jeu, mais pas tres bien adapte au iPhone. Trop de "illegal move" dus a mes doigts trop gros (ou aux pions trop petits ?)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> je confirme NBA live est moyen et le gameplay vraiment a revoir (bug quand la balle sort, rebonds aléatoires...).



Et graphiquement ça vaut quoi ?


----------



## twinworld (9 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> je confirme NBA live est moyen et le gameplay vraiment a revoir (bug quand la balle sort, rebonds aléatoires...).





C0rentin a dit:


> Et graphiquement ça vaut quoi ?


ben contrairement à d'autres jeux, comme par exemple Assassin's Creed, je trouve NBA Live très jouable. Au niveau graphique, je trouve qu'il tient la route. Le seul truc que je regrette, c'est qu'il n'y ait qu'une seule saison. Une fois qu'on termine le championnat premier, on débloque des joueurs et c'est tout. On recommence la saison.


----------



## MacSedik (9 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et graphiquement ça vaut quoi ?



graphiquement ça va t'as des ralentis qui sont pas mal, les maillots et terrains sont bien fini pour un écran de cette taille...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Etant grand de basket, j'ai essayé NBA Live lite. Bon je crois que je vais rester sur NBA 2K10 sur console, ce n'est pas encore ça :/.


----------



## MacSedik (23 Janvier 2010)

j'ai essayé Totemo un peu, c'est pas mal comme casse-tête. Mais c'est en Anglais...


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

Cocoto Kart est pas mal !


----------



## MacSedik (23 Janvier 2010)

+1 en plus gratuit


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2010)

Oui, à durer limitée, mais c'est un bon jeu !


----------



## Apocalypse62232 (3 Août 2011)

Moi j'aime bien les jeux qui utilise toute les différentes fonctionnalité de l'iPhone ou iPod touch , mes jeux sont : nova 
                                  Officejerk 
                                  Biensue : angry birds 
                                  Pacman , tetris , paf le chien et plin d'autres , la plus part de mes jeux sont gratuit a part biensur Pacman terris et angry . 


Si non dans la presse spécialiser tu as des guides avec plus de 10 000 apli part catégorie jeux etc qui te disent laquelle sont indispensable quelle soi payante ou non .


----------

